# How do I adjust my monitor's brightness?



## ceder (Mar 29, 2006)

My LCD monitor is a little over a year old and I feel it is losing brightness. Is this common? How do I make it brighter? I went through some menus with the buttons on the monitor but there isn't any options about brightness.

Nothing in the Control Panel adjust brightness either but I rememberd adjusting brightness _somewhere_.

So how do I make my monitor brighter?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is brightness on all the LCD monitors I've used. What make/model of monitor do you have? I suspect it's there somewhere.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

A one year old monitor shouldn't be losing it's brightness. You should try it on another system to see if it looks any better and if you really do have a problem return it under warranty. You can adjust the brightness with your video card settings, but first what it the make and model of your monitor as most do have the controls to adjust brightness.


----------



## ceder (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a Dell E173FP


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

According to this page, it has brightness adjustment capability: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/E173FP/En/controls.htm


----------



## ceder (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes that's it. Thank you very much.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess you can mark this one solved then.

Thread tools>solved.


----------

